# Pergola anchoring



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

How big is the pergola (length x width) I doubt your planters will be adequate support for this. 4x4's aren't the way to go because of their tendency to twist when they dry. 4x6 with a ledger notched out is a better way. 

Nobody on here will be able to help a whole lot without seeing what you're seeing. Heck you could be wanting to anchor to a wine barrel planter for all we know. Please post pictures up close and far away so we can help you thru this.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Your pergola is going to want to sail away in high winds, so you need to anchor it down securely enough to avoid the kite syndrome. Best plan would be concrete foundations with plates attached with J bolts, or something similar. If you cannot afford to place foundations, or do not care to install a permanent foundation, you should consider discuss with your building inspector alternative techniques. You would likely be surprised how much weight you need to anchor down a pergola with a roof.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I just going that route because I found some websights that suggest it as an alternative way.

The only problem with pouring concrete footings and using a pergola kit is that the measurements would have to be perfect with the placements, one or two inches off on the "J" bolt and I'm screwed, just trying to find the easiest way.
I figured four- 3 foot high , heavy duty planters fill with cement. And the "pt" wood inside the vinyl supports and cross members would be enough weight to hold it down.


----------

